# Ships Radio Callsigns.



## Alan Norman (Dec 31, 2015)

Does anyone have a list of ships callsigns 'ships in the early 1960's'?
I am trying to find the call signs of some of the ships I was on 
Thanks

Alan Norman


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Alan, 

Suggest that you just post the names on this thread and there are a number of members who can provide you with the call-signs, almost by return.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

I have a list, what are ships name.


----------



## Alan Norman (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Ron,
The ships I am looking for the call sign of are:
M.V. Dunadd, 
Manchester Miller,
Trewidden
Diplmat 
and S.S. Volvatella

Alan


----------



## alastairjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Alan,
I can give you the call sign for the Volvatella: - GVCT

Regards,
Alastair


----------



## Alan Norman (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Alastair...
one more piece of the jigsaw puzzle in place

Alan


----------



## Glencott (Oct 20, 2010)

Trewidden, my last ship - GFMA

Regards

Andrew


----------



## Alan Norman (Dec 31, 2015)

*Cllsign*

Thanks Andrew,
I did remember the call sign GFMA but couldn't remember which ship it was

Regards Alan


----------



## Alan Norman (Dec 31, 2015)

I was Sparkie on the Trewidden from Jan 64 until October 64
Alan


----------



## Glencott (Oct 20, 2010)

My trip was from August 70 to March 71, of which a total of 5 months was actually spent on the 'oggin, finally topped off by 3 weeks on the hook at Liverpool Bar awaiting discharge of grain cargo because the Silo at Birkenhead was full! Ship on the berth was only part discharged. To give the company it's due, they arranged a lay bye berth in Liverpool so we could pay off. With such memories, whenever I think back to the 'good old days' I remember that trip, pour another scotch and the desire to return diminishes!


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

Alan, to complete the set

Dunadd GVBF: Manchester Miller MAMW: Presume you mean Diplomat MPTJ


----------



## Alan Norman (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks Tony,
Set complete now...

Alan


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Andrew *and welcome to *SN *.Bon voyage.


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Alan Norman said:


> Thanks Tony,
> Set complete now...
> 
> Alan


Diplomat MPTJ for some reason that is the only call sign that has stuck out of 50!

Dave


----------



## Alan Norman (Dec 31, 2015)

thanks Dave, I was only on the Diplomat for a very short period, just relieving the regular R/O I took it from Manchester to Birkenhead paying off on 24/12/64
Alan


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

Alan Norman said:


> thanks Dave, I was only on the Diplomat for a very short period, just relieving the regular R/O I took it from Manchester to Birkenhead paying off on 24/12/64
> Alan


October 71 to July 72 Just a couple of trips


----------



## bluemoon (Jul 19, 2009)

I sailed on the Trewidden in the early 70's. Dunkirk to Noumea with general cargo, then Thevenard to Belfast with grain.


----------

